# Skiing in the Alps



## pete (Jul 26, 2006)

Considering a trip to Southwest Germany this January for almost two weeks. Hoping to get some skiing done. Anyone out there with some recommendations? Germany? Switzerland? Austria? France? Thanks.
-pete


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Chiemsee and Garmisch-Partenkirchen may be the closest to you. Garmisch is where the Zugspitze is. They're good skiing. You may find better snow, and wilder terrain in France or Switzerland. Verbier, Switzerland is cool, but if you're going that far, make an effort to get to Chamonix, France. The terrain is unbelievable. Be careful, though, and take your backcountry and glacier travel brains/gear with you, or hire a guide. Should be a fun trip- wish I was spending 2 weeks in the Alps!


----------

